# E.O. and seizing



## Soapman Ryan (Jul 4, 2013)

I have read that fragrance oils can seize soap. 
Has anyone had essential oils seize soap? 
What could I do to prevent seizing with e.o.?
Thanks


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 5, 2013)

Citrus, florals and heavy spices (nutmeg, cinnamon, cardamom) are notorious seizers. It helps to use full water and soaping a bit cool when using those types of essentials oils.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Aug 3, 2013)

*Gradient soap seized*

How can I get some help with this mess! Have you experienced this ---?


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 3, 2013)

angelsthreeinc said:


> How can I get some help with this mess! Have you experienced this ---?



I have not. It looks like separation due to false trace. To fix, I'd suggest put in a crock pot and hot process it.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Aug 5, 2013)

I did! And thanks. I had to research hot to hot 
process a soap. It took me all day just to crock pot cook
it and then mold this baby! Brought my ego back in line!


----------



## new12soap (Aug 5, 2013)

Soaping cooler and using full water will help. Some people have had success adding the scent to the oils up front, before adding the lye. Personally I would just HP a soap that I wanted to scent with something finicky right from the beginning and avoid the hassles (but then again, I prefer HP soap).


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 5, 2013)

I just used 4 citrus and 2 mint EO's with no problems.  Maybe different brands work differently?


----------



## kazmi (Aug 5, 2013)

maybe it's because I always soap cool but I haven't had an EO cause seizing for me. Now watch, it'll happen to me just cuz the soap fairy can do that :shh:


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 5, 2013)

I soap cool too.. Always under 100. 
I am
Impatient and always put lye and oils in the sink in ice water.


----------



## paillo (Aug 6, 2013)

I've had seizing with white thyme, which has to be my favorite EO. Always HP if I'm going to use it -- and unfortunately it skyrocketed in price so I can't afford it any more anyway


----------

